# Ram possibly bloated?



## Laurelinn (Jul 24, 2014)

Our Katadin-x ram presented a larged belly today, pliable on the right and hard on the left. No labored breathing, but not eating or doing much moving around. The sheep are on hay only, but it was switched about 2 days ago due to a large hay donation (we run a rescue). Did a drench of water/veggie oil/baking soda, and tried to get him to walk a bit and massaged the tummy. So far he has now taken a good pee and drank some water, still no interest in food. 
Now we want to know if the process should be repeated and if so how often? How quickly should we expect this to start working? 
In the past 4-5 years that we've had the sheep, none of them have ever been sick, so now we're all worried about our boy!
Thanks in advance!

Donna
Desert Rescue Animal Sanctuary
Cold Creek, NV


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Depends on what kind of Bloat he has.
I would have the Vet out if you can.

Frothy bloat, can be cured pretty easy but Free gas bloat needs a Vet.

http://arbl.cvmbs.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/digestion/herbivores/tympany.html

http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/dig..._ruminant_forestomach/bloat_in_ruminants.html


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hard on the left? That sounds more like a very full rumen to me. How is he doing? It's possible that he just ate a lot of the hay, causing his rumen to look bigger. With bloated animals, you can usually feel that the rumen is full of air (or foam), and it's not hard when you push in on it.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I had one of my original Rams get very bloated and rock hard on the left side.
Vet came out, checked him over, and inserted a needle in his side and the amount of air that came out, was impressive.
He stitched him back up and the Ram returned to normal. 

Is why I recommend having the Vet out.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

bergere said:


> I had one of my original Rams get very bloated and rock hard on the left side.
> Vet came out, checked him over, and inserted a needle in his side and the amount of air that came out, was impressive.
> He stitched him back up and the Ram returned to normal.
> 
> Is why I recommend having the Vet out.


Yeah, vet is best, especially since it's hard to give advice online!


----------



## Laurelinn (Jul 24, 2014)

Extremely late update!
Thanks for your help everyone. Mufasa (the ram) came through the tummy issue just fine. Has been right as rain (and cantankerous as usual) ever since.
Thanks again!


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Just a comment. For bloat, an oil drench is best. It floats over the liquid in the rumen, suppressing the foam and bubbles where whatever is fermenting. If you need to get baking soda / rumen neutraliser in, then a minimum of liquid, and it could still be oil. If you can do that, then restricting water for 24 hours can cut down the fermentation that is causing the gas that is causing the bloat.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very good to hear he is doing better Laurelinn!


----------



## AlienChick (Feb 13, 2012)

So good to hear Mufasa is well.
I had a ewe bloat earlier this year.
I ran home and mixed up the bloat remedy and made her drink it all.
I went back out an hour later and she was fine.
Here's the before/after.


----------

